# What word do you use to describe a cat?



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

I would call it a Pussy? No i am not being Vulgar/Rude

What do you call a Pencil Eraser? a Rubber? or Topper?

What do you call your Trainers? Tennis Shoes?

Patatoes? Spuds? Pharmacy? Drugstore? Chemist?

Pavement? Kerb? Sidewalk? Carriageway? Motorway? Road? Street?

I find it interesting that a word has other meanings/uses in different Countries. I have been to the States 3 times only, &amp; i still sometimes think what on earth does that mean, Bangs? Nox just let me know, never heard of this before but its interesting to know, i am sure there is lots of words we use like Grub for food, Dough for Bread, what words do you use that are funny or different than other countries?


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 24, 2007)

Kittie, eraser, sneakers, potatoes, sidewalk


----------



## MindySue (Oct 24, 2007)

I think anyone who calls it a pussy is trying to be vulgar anyways. I hate that term haha..people mostly say it now because they know what the other meaning is and want to get a rise out of people...

Kitty, eraser, (trainers? what) potatos

pavement kerb and sidewalk are all different meanings..and I use them all for what each of them mean.


----------



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think anyone who calls it a pussy is trying to be vulgar anyways. I hate that term haha..people mostly say it now because they know what the other meaning is and want to get a rise out of people...
Kitty, eraser, (trainers? what) potatos

pavement kerb and sidewalk are all different meanings..and I use them all for what each of them mean.

In England if a bloke was going to describe your pussy he would say muff/minge/beaver/Fanny/Gash, and by trainers i mean your shoes that you do sport in, and also just to let you know in England we would use Pavement or Kerb but not Sidewalk.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 24, 2007)

I cringe whenever I hear someone call a cat a pussy, but that's because it has a different meaning in the US. I call it a cat/kitty. I say: sneakers, potatoe, sidewalk &amp; kerb. I'm on another board &amp; I've heard people from other countries say Chav's &amp; I still don't completely understand what it means. I also think it's cute when people say my mate in place of friend.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 24, 2007)

well I think oz is different from america AND the uk, we have our own form of screwed up english, lol!

if I was talking to the cat (as in baby talk) i might say puss puss, or pussy, but if I was talking about one in passing to a friend I'd say her cat. I'd say eraser, I call sports shoes 'joggers', I visit the chemist and I call cookies biscuits.

my parents are actually english so I have even weirder english - I use mostly australian phrases but some are english or with an english accent.

Haha, and yes, we DO call flip flops THONGS in oz! haha!

and we call condoms condoms, not rubbers or prophilatics or I dont even know what other countries call em!


----------



## Manda (Oct 24, 2007)

Cat or kitty, eraser, shoes by the brand- ie- "let me put on my Nikes" or "I'm wearing my DVS'", potatos, curb or sidewalk.


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would call it a Pussy? No i am not being Vulgar/Rude
What do you call a Pencil Eraser? a Rubber? or Topper?

What do you call your Trainers? Tennis Shoes?

Patatoes? Spuds? Pharmacy? Drugstore? Chemist?

Pavement? Kerb? Sidewalk? Carriageway? Motorway? Road? Street?

I find it interesting that a word has other meanings/uses in different Countries. I have been to the States 3 times only, &amp; i still sometimes think what on earth does that mean, Bangs? Nox just let me know, never heard of this before but its interesting to know, i am sure there is lots of words we use like Grub for food, Dough for Bread, what words do you use that are funny or different than other countries?





Well, here are some more translations to add for a Brit visiting the U.S.
1. Torch --&gt; Flashlight

2. Trousers --&gt; Pants

3. Tumbler --&gt; Glass or cup

4. AlyooMINyum --&gt; ALOOminum

5. Boots (not the drugstore, LOL) --&gt; Soccer (Football) cleats

6. Kit --&gt; Uniform (sport)

7. Chemist --&gt; Pharmacy/Drugstore

8. Pussy --&gt; Kitty (it's all personally preference, but you don't usually hear "pussy")

9. Grub = Food, but not used so frequently anymore

10. Dough = unbaked bread

11. Pavement = sidewalk, road, street, curb... these are all different things.

12. Biscuits = Crackers (usually that's the case, although you can still say biscuits)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

A Chav is really (trashy) burberry wearing loud mouth, gold rings, knows it all, hard to describe but thats basically it

Thats funny Joggers are Jogging trousers here, i have a few really weird sayings/words as i was born in Britain but both my Parents are from Southern Ireland, my Dad from Cork and my Mum Galway


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 24, 2007)

^lol thats a pretty good description. Although, I don't know any trashy people who wear Burberry.


----------



## Manda (Oct 24, 2007)

We have biscuits... at KFC!


----------



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, here are some more translations to add for a Brit visiting the U.S.
1. Torch --&gt; Flashlight

2. Trousers --&gt; Pants

3. Tumbler --&gt; Glass or cup

4. AlyooMINyum --&gt; ALOOminum

5. Boots (not the drugstore, LOL) --&gt; Soccer (Football) cleats

6. Kit --&gt; Uniform (sport)

7. Chemist --&gt; Pharmacy/Drugstore

8. Pussy --&gt; Kitty (it's all personally preference, but you don't usually hear "pussy")

9. Grub = Food, but not used so frequently anymore

10. Dough = unbaked bread

11. Pavement = sidewalk, road, street, curb... these are all different

things.

12. Biscuits = Crackers (usually that's the case, although you can still say biscuits)

Hope that helps!

Cleats never heard that one before, Aloominum whats that? have no idea?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

In the South, they call shopping carts "buggies". lol. I always thought that was weird when I moved here from Minnesota. So there's even a diffence among what Americans call things!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We have biscuits... at KFC! LOL! YUM!!!


----------



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

Buggys are pushchairs in England

Bogs are Toilets in England, but in Ireland where my Parents are from they cut Turf in Bogs (place where Turf grows-its like wood) for the Fire


----------



## Shelley (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are some Canadian words. This will be useful if you visit or move to Canada.





Source: Wikpedia

Distinctive Canadianisms

Canadian English has words or expressions not found, or not widely used, in other variants of English. Additionally, like other dialects of English that exist in proximity to francophones, French loanwords have entered Canadian English.


*ABM*, *bank machine*: synonymous with ATM (which is also used).
*bachelor*: bachelor apartment ("They have a bachelor for rent").
*Canuck*: a Canadian.
*double-double*: a cup of coffee with two creams and two sugars. And by the same token, triple-triple.
*eh*: a spoken interjection to ascertain the comprehension, continued interest, agreement, etc., of the person or persons addressed ("That was a good game last night, eh?"). May also be used instead of "huh?" or "what?" meaning "please repeat or say again." Frequently mis-represented by Americans as _A_, or _hey_. One of the most distinctive Canadian phrases.
*fire hall*: fire station, firehouse
*ghost car*: An unmarked police car.
*hoser*: An uncouth, beer drinking man. Used extensively in Bob and Doug Mackenzie skits.
*humidex*: measurement used by meteorologists to reflect the combined effect of heat and humidity.
*hydro*: a common synonym for electrical service (used primarily in Eastern Canada). Many Canadian provincial electric companies generate power from hydroelectricity, and incorporate the term "Hydro" in their names: Toronto Hydro, Hydro Ottawa, etc. Usage: "Manitoba Hydro... It's not just a Power Company anymore."; "How long did you work for Hydro?" "When's Hydro gonna get the lines back up."; "The hydro bill is due on the fifteenth."; "I didn't pay my hydro bill so they shut off my lights." Hence *hydrofield*, a line of electricity transmission towers, usually in groups cutting across a city, and *hydro lines/poles*, electrical transmission lines/poles.
*keener*: Someone that is keen or enthusiastic to do a task.
*LC*: Short for "Liquor Commission". Refers to a government-operated liquor store.
*loonie*: Canadian one dollar coin. Derived from the use of the loon on the reverse.
*parkade*: a parking garage, especially in the West.
*pencil crayon*: coloured pencil origin: bilingual package label Pencil (English) Crayon (French word for pencil).
*pogie*: term referring to unemployment insurance, which is now officially called _Employment_ Insurance in Canada. Derived from the use of pogey as a term for a poorhouse.
*runners*:[running shoes, sneakers, especially in Western Canada.Also used in Australian English and Irish English.
*stag and doe*: a joint male and female party prior to their wedding.
*tie one on*: to go out to drink alcoholic beverages and become very inebriated (primarily in Western Canada - Saskatchewan).
*take off!*: An expression of disbelief or denial.
*tuque*: a knitted winter hat, often with a pompon on the crown. Sometimes spelled _toque_.
*two-four*: A case of 24 beers.
*Canadian Slang Words*
*Source: Bill Casselman*

*A Canadian---- Could be referring to Molson Canadian Beer*

*All-Nighter---- Drinking until the next morning*

*Anglo------ A non-French Canadian*

*A shot------ One ounce of liquor*

*Away------- Used to describe someone who has left one of the eastern Provinces and moved west.*

*Brain Drain---- Exodus of Canadian professionals seeking employment in the USA.*

*Brew--------- A beer as in "let's go for a brew"*

*Butts-------- Cigarettes*

*Clicks-------- Used instead of kilometers or miles*

*Dole--------- Government Assistance*

*Down East---- All Provinces east of where you are*

*Eh?----------- What did you say? Repeat that please or know what I mean?*

*Ex------------ Short for Molson Export beer*

*Forty ouncer--- 40 ounce bottle of liquor*

*Francophone--- A French Canadian*

*Get Lost------- Insisting that someone leave you alone*

*Goof---------- A moron or idiot*

*Gradge------- Garage*

*Hammered----- Very drunk*

*Hogtown------ Nickname for Toronto*

*Johnny on the spot-- Portable toilet at outdoor event*

*Mickey----- 13 ounce of liquor*

*Mounties--- Royal Canadian Mounted Police*

*Newfie--- A person from the Province of Newfoundland*

*Polluted--- Very drunk*

*Poutine--- Fries with gravy and cheese curds*

*Shinny--- A game of hockey played on the streets*

*Shooters-- Drinking one- ounce shots of liquor*

*Skull Cramp- A bad headache*

*The Can- Bathroom, toilet, lavatory*

*The John-- Bathroom, toilet, lavatory*

*Toonie-- Canada's two dollar-coin*

*Tronno---- Toronto*

*Twenty Sixer-- 26 ounce bottle of liquor*

*Weed--- Marijuana*

*Yankee-- Any US citizen*

*Zed--- The letter after Y*


----------



## Mares (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^lol thats a pretty good description. Although, I don't know any trashy people who wear Burberry. Chavs are trashy (meaning the way the speak and act) no Burberry is not cheap but Chavs dont dress cheap, far from it.
Johnny on the Spot how funny is that, very interesting, never heard of half those words


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some Canadian words. This will be useful if you visit or move to Canada.




Source: Wikpedia

Distinctive Canadianisms

Canadian English has words or expressions not found, or not widely used, in other variants of English. Additionally, like other dialects of English that exist in proximity to francophones, French loanwords have entered Canadian English.


*ABM*, *bank machine*: synonymous with ATM (which is also used).
*bachelor*: bachelor apartment ("They have a bachelor for rent").
*Canuck*: a Canadian.
*double-double*: a cup of coffee with two creams and two sugars. And by the same token, triple-triple.
*eh*: a spoken interjection to ascertain the comprehension, continued interest, agreement, etc., of the person or persons addressed ("That was a good game last night, eh?"). May also be used instead of "huh?" or "what?" meaning "please repeat or say again." Frequently mis-represented by Americans as _A_, or _hey_. One of the most distinctive Canadian phrases.
*fire hall*: fire station, firehouse
*ghost car*: An unmarked police car.
*hoser*: An uncouth, beer drinking man. Used extensively in Bob and Doug Mackenzie skits.
*humidex*: measurement used by meteorologists to reflect the combined effect of heat and humidity.
*hydro*: a common synonym for electrical service (used primarily in Eastern Canada). Many Canadian provincial electric companies generate power from hydroelectricity, and incorporate the term "Hydro" in their names: Toronto Hydro, Hydro Ottawa, etc. Usage: "Manitoba Hydro... It's not just a Power Company anymore."; "How long did you work for Hydro?" "When's Hydro gonna get the lines back up."; "The hydro bill is due on the fifteenth."; "I didn't pay my hydro bill so they shut off my lights." Hence *hydrofield*, a line of electricity transmission towers, usually in groups cutting across a city, and *hydro lines/poles*, electrical transmission lines/poles.
*keener*: Someone that is keen or enthusiastic to do a task.
*LC*: Short for "Liquor Commission". Refers to a government-operated liquor store.
*loonie*: Canadian one dollar coin. Derived from the use of the loon on the reverse.
*parkade*: a parking garage, especially in the West.
*pencil crayon*: coloured pencil origin: bilingual package label Pencil (English) Crayon (French word for pencil).
*pogie*: term referring to unemployment insurance, which is now officially called _Employment_ Insurance in Canada. Derived from the use of pogey as a term for a poorhouse.
*runners*:[running shoes, sneakers, especially in Western Canada.Also used in Australian English and Irish English.
*stag and doe*: a joint male and female party prior to their wedding.
*tie one on*: to go out to drink alcoholic beverages and become very inebriated (primarily in Western Canada - Saskatchewan).
*take off!*: An expression of disbelief or denial.
*tuque*: a knitted winter hat, often with a pompon on the crown. Sometimes spelled _toque_.
*two-four*: A case of 24 beers.
*Canadian Slang Words*
*Source: Bill Casselman*

*A Canadian---- Could be referring to Molson Canadian Beer*

*All-Nighter---- Drinking until the next morning*

*Anglo------ A non-French Canadian*

*A shot------ One ounce of liquor*

*Away------- Used to describe someone who has left one of the eastern Provinces and moved west.*

*Brain Drain---- Exodus of Canadian professionals seeking employment in the USA.*

*Brew--------- A beer as in "let's go for a brew"*

*Butts-------- Cigarettes*

*Clicks-------- Used instead of kilometers or miles*

*Dole--------- Government Assistance*

*Down East---- All Provinces east of where you are*

*Eh?----------- What did you say? Repeat that please or know what I mean?*

*Ex------------ Short for Molson Export beer*

*Forty ouncer--- 40 ounce bottle of liquor*

*Francophone--- A French Canadian*

*Get Lost------- Insisting that someone leave you alone*

*Goof---------- A moron or idiot*

*Gradge------- Garage*

*Hammered----- Very drunk*

*Hogtown------ Nickname for Toronto*

*Johnny on the spot-- Portable toilet at outdoor event*

*Mickey----- 13 ounce of liquor*

*Mounties--- Royal Canadian Mounted Police*

*Newfie--- A person from the Province of Newfoundland*

*Polluted--- Very drunk*

*Poutine--- Fries with gravy and cheese curds*

*Shinny--- A game of hockey played on the streets*

*Shooters-- Drinking one- ounce shots of liquor*

*Skull Cramp- A bad headache*

*The Can- Bathroom, toilet, lavatory*

*The John-- Bathroom, toilet, lavatory*

*Toonie-- Canada's two dollar-coin*

*Tronno---- Toronto*

*Twenty Sixer-- 26 ounce bottle of liquor*

*Weed--- Marijuana*

*Yankee-- Any US citizen*

*Zed--- The letter after Y*

Cute! I'm originally from Minnesota, and we used a few of those!


----------



## Karren (Oct 24, 2007)

Cat..., eraser, tennies, taters, ashphalt

and Pittsburgh has their own language... PITTSBURGHESE .com


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute! I'm originally from Minnesota, and we used a few of those! Yes, I noticed that too. There never is a sharp boundary when it comes to language and vocabularies... it just sort of blends from one to another.


----------



## UmmS (Oct 27, 2007)

kittie, rubber, potatoes, chemist, road


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 27, 2007)

I just saw this on Regis and Kelly yesterday:

Cocktail stick --&gt;Toothpick


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute! I'm originally from Minnesota, and we used a few of those! We use a few of them in Iowa also. I would hate to see the response a Canadian would get by calling a hardcore Southerner a Yankee.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 28, 2007)

Cat an animal, very observing, and patient, and smart.

What do you call a Pencil Eraser? a Rubber? or Topper? RUBBER - We Indians Say

What do you call your Trainers? Tennis Shoes? tennis shoes

Patatoes? Spuds? Pharmacy? Drugstore? Chemist?

Pavement? Kerb? Sidewalk? Carriageway? Motorway? Road? Street? ALL


----------



## magosienne (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some Canadian words. This will be useful if you visit or move to Canada.





Source: Wikpedia

Distinctive Canadianisms

Canadian English has words or expressions not found, or not widely used, in other variants of English. Additionally, like other dialects of English that exist in proximity to francophones, French loanwords have entered Canadian English.


*ABM*, *bank machine*: synonymous with ATM (which is also used).
*bachelor*: bachelor apartment ("They have a bachelor for rent").
*Canuck*: a Canadian.
*double-double*: a cup of coffee with two creams and two sugars. And by the same token, triple-triple.
*eh*: a spoken interjection to ascertain the comprehension, continued interest, agreement, etc., of the person or persons addressed ("That was a good game last night, eh?"). May also be used instead of "huh?" or "what?" meaning "please repeat or say again." Frequently mis-represented by Americans as _A_, or _hey_. One of the most distinctive Canadian phrases.
*fire hall*: fire station, firehouse
*ghost car*: An unmarked police car.
*hoser*: An uncouth, beer drinking man. Used extensively in Bob and Doug Mackenzie skits.
*humidex*: measurement used by meteorologists to reflect the combined effect of heat and humidity.
*hydro*: a common synonym for electrical service (used primarily in Eastern Canada). Many Canadian provincial electric companies generate power from hydroelectricity, and incorporate the term "Hydro" in their names: Toronto Hydro, Hydro Ottawa, etc. Usage: "Manitoba Hydro... It's not just a Power Company anymore."; "How long did you work for Hydro?" "When's Hydro gonna get the lines back up."; "The hydro bill is due on the fifteenth."; "I didn't pay my hydro bill so they shut off my lights." Hence *hydrofield*, a line of electricity transmission towers, usually in groups cutting across a city, and *hydro lines/poles*, electrical transmission lines/poles.
*keener*: Someone that is keen or enthusiastic to do a task.
*LC*: Short for "Liquor Commission". Refers to a government-operated liquor store.
*loonie*: Canadian one dollar coin. Derived from the use of the loon on the reverse.
*parkade*: a parking garage, especially in the West.
*pencil crayon*: coloured pencil origin: bilingual package label Pencil (English) Crayon (French word for pencil).
*pogie*: term referring to unemployment insurance, which is now officially called _Employment_ Insurance in Canada. Derived from the use of pogey as a term for a poorhouse.
*runners*:[running shoes, sneakers, especially in Western Canada.Also used in Australian English and Irish English.
*stag and doe*: a joint male and female party prior to their wedding.
*tie one on*: to go out to drink alcoholic beverages and become very inebriated (primarily in Western Canada - Saskatchewan).
*take off!*: An expression of disbelief or denial.
*tuque*: a knitted winter hat, often with a pompon on the crown. Sometimes spelled _toque_.
*two-four*: A case of 24 beers.
*Canadian Slang Words*
*Source: Bill Casselman*

*A Canadian---- Could be referring to Molson Canadian Beer*

*All-Nighter---- Drinking until the next morning*

*Anglo------ A non-French Canadian*

*A shot------ One ounce of liquor*

*Away------- Used to describe someone who has left one of the eastern Provinces and moved west.*

*Brain Drain---- Exodus of Canadian professionals seeking employment in the USA.*

*Brew--------- A beer as in "let's go for a brew"*

*Butts-------- Cigarettes*

*Clicks-------- Used instead of kilometers or miles*

*Dole--------- Government Assistance*

*Down East---- All Provinces east of where you are*

*Eh?----------- What did you say? Repeat that please or know what I mean?*

*Ex------------ Short for Molson Export beer*

*Forty ouncer--- 40 ounce bottle of liquor*

*Francophone--- A French Canadian*

*Get Lost------- Insisting that someone leave you alone*

*Goof---------- A moron or idiot*

*Gradge------- Garage*

*Hammered----- Very drunk*

*Hogtown------ Nickname for Toronto*

*Johnny on the spot-- Portable toilet at outdoor event*

*Mickey----- 13 ounce of liquor*

*Mounties--- Royal Canadian Mounted Police*

*Newfie--- A person from the Province of Newfoundland*

*Polluted--- Very drunk*

*Poutine--- Fries with gravy and cheese curds*

*Shinny--- A game of hockey played on the streets*

*Shooters-- Drinking one- ounce shots of liquor*

*Skull Cramp- A bad headache*

*The Can- Bathroom, toilet, lavatory*

*The John-- Bathroom, toilet, lavatory*

*Toonie-- Canada's two dollar-coin*

*Tronno---- Toronto*

*Twenty Sixer-- 26 ounce bottle of liquor*

*Weed--- Marijuana*

*Yankee-- Any US citizen*

*Zed--- The letter after Y*

LOl ! very funny. pencil crayon is interesting, you're kind of repeating twice the same meaning. Zed comes also from from French



we also use weed ("herbe" depending on the context it does not always mean grass



).
in french we'll say cat or kitty, pussy is very pejorative.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I was born in Scotland, and live in the USA. I find lots of different words every day!! When I first moved here and someone said the word fanny I was so embarrased. Different meaning in UK and USA!! I will think of more and post them

My Dad would call his cat his pussy, I always wanted to smile!! In UK the trunk of the car is the boot. The glove compartment, is the ducket.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 28, 2007)

*I would call it a Pussy? *Cat or Kitty cat



What do you call a Pencil Eraser? a Rubber? or Topper? Eraser



What do you call your Trainers? Tennis Shoes? Tennis shoes



Patatoes? Spuds? Pharmacy? Drugstore? Chemist? Potatoes; Drugstore (normally I call it by the store name);



Pavement? Kerb? Sidewalk? Carriageway? Motorway? Road? Street? Sidewalk and street


----------



## Mares (Oct 31, 2007)

Just thought of some other words that are quite different in England compared to the States, i believe you call a Babys Dummy a Pacifier, Nappy`s you call Diapers &amp; Jam you call Jello, Candyfloss you call Cotton Candy, i know there are loads but cant think of any more at present


----------



## przmaticprinces (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Chavs are trashy (meaning the way the speak and act) no Burberry is not cheap but Chavs dont dress cheap, far from it.
Johnny on the Spot how funny is that, very interesting, never heard of half those words

I am thinking maybe a Chav is a pimp from the description. Maybe?


----------



## Mares (Nov 2, 2007)

Thats so funny, no a Chav is not a pimp, a Chav is a young boy/man being loud and full of himself, flashy, showoff etc


----------



## bCreative (Nov 2, 2007)

annoying


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 3, 2007)

Stupids cats ! 5am my 4 cats pound all over me. Love them to death though!!


----------



## BreakThruSilenc (Nov 8, 2007)

I usually call cats kitties


----------



## medussa (Nov 8, 2007)

in my country we say pisi pisi


----------



## ktc (Nov 9, 2007)

one word: indifferent

miu miu


----------



## Annia (Nov 15, 2007)

Does any one know what this means..

"Are you on a pay as you go tariff?"

Or how about..

"Do you know what a Croydon facelift is?"


----------



## Solimar (Nov 15, 2007)

Cat, eraser, sneakers, potatoes, drugstore/pharmacy (both), I walk on a sidewalk, I drive on a road/street/highway. I say cookies. I call gasoline gas. Yep, the usual.


----------



## Sibri (Nov 15, 2007)

I call them all sorts of things. Kitty, Mama-kitty (boy or girl), cat. I don't know.

I say 'eraser' and leave it at that.

I actually just call them shoes. XD I'm not into it enough to differentiate.

Personally, a lot of things the Irish/English say confuse me. They have a ton of slang that I just never hear.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 16, 2007)

Kitty, Eraser, Sneakers, Potatoes, Drugstore, Sidewalk, Street~

What an interesting topic, I'm curious too!


----------



## lummerz (Nov 16, 2007)

hrm...i'd say.."here kitty kitty....

Tennis Shoes...I say Trainers.....

Spuds..i say potatoes...

Drusgstore...i say chemist...

Potato chips...i say Crisps

Cookies...i say Biccies

University...i say uni

afternoon..i say arvo

some of these terms are aussie...my hubby rubbed off on me..so

now that my hubby's been living in the states for a while..and when he says

water...it's pronounced more like waterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## love2482 (Nov 16, 2007)

Here in Texas:

Cat = Cat / Kitty

Pencil Eraser = eraser

sneakers/ tennis shoes = runnin shoes

Pharmacy = walgreens

Pavement/ kerb/sidewalk = Street/ road / sidewalk

you guys = y'all, or "All y'all" when speaking to a group

I'm going to ____ = I'm fixin to ______

Soda/ Pop = coke (Coke usually means ANY soft drink)

Hello everybody = Howdy y'all (yes I do say howdy)

Yessir, Yessmaam (It's polite to say this to older people)

no money = broke as a joke

To regard or think of as/ Consider = reckon

There is so much more, I could go on all day.....

Originally Posted by *KristinB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We use a few of them in Iowa also. I would hate to see the response a Canadian would get by calling a hardcore Southerner a Yankee. HAHA thems fightin words!!!! LOL


----------

